# Do sheepshead feed at night?



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

I wanted to try fishing tonight at 2nd ave pier. Anyone ever have any luck? It seems like they are sight feeders. And also, how long do barnacles last if kept in a bucket with some saltwater in there?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Never seen one caught at night.......more of a day time thing I think


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

any idea how long the barnacles will keep? also, if anyone finds a pair of prescription specs near a sea wall, i'd greatly appreciate those back.. the ocean confiscated them earlier today.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Killasnipe said:


> any idea how long the barnacles will keep? also, if anyone finds a pair of prescription specs near a sea wall, i'd greatly appreciate those back.. the ocean confiscated them earlier today.


I've only seen them caught during daylight like NC KF said, I'll ask the sheepshead fishermen about the barnacle "life". and get back to you & the forum. Here's to a good fall fishin'!! K


----------

